# Hyside Mini Max demos for sale



## Riverboat Works

Only 6 left... sold 4. We have one each of Blue, Orange, Red, White, Yellow and Neo Black. Buy one and put a sweet Riverboat Works frame on it. Check us out on Facebook to see recent pictures of a demo mini max with frame.


----------



## Riverboat Works

Down to three left: 1 each of Blue, Yellow and the Black Neo. The Black Neoprene demo is priced at $2,025 and the other two still are at $2,200. That's $395 off for just using a few hours. Going quick! We do have 23 new ones at Riverboat Works shop in Salida listed at $2,595.


----------



## Riverboat Works

All demo's are sold. Riverboat Works has 21 new Mini Max's for sale in a variety of colors. Don't miss out on getting one of these!!!! They'll go fast.


----------

